# 59/60 CHEVY WING FEST **MAY 18th***



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

ATTENTION TO ALL THAT OWN, BUILDING OR LIKE 59/60 CHEVY IMPALAS. I WILL BE HAVING A 59/60 CHEVY WING FEST MAY 18, 2014 AT BOB'S BIG BOY BROILER IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY. WILL BE GIVING AWAY TROPHIES AND HAVING RAFFLES GIVING AWAY PARTS FOR 59/60 CHEVY IMPALAS. SO DON'T MISS OUT ON THIS OPPORTUNITY. THERE WILL BE CATEGORIES FOR ALL HARDTOPS, CONVERTIBLES, ORIGINAL, HOTRODS, LOWRIDERS, WAGONS AND EL CAMINOS WILL BE JUDGED BY SIC PRODUCTIONS. REGISTRATION WILL BE $20.00 AND ALL SPECTATORS FREE. FLYER COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS U CAN REACH ME AT 1(310)490-8491 ANGEL. THANX IN ADVANCE....


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

U guys got a Dj?


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

We will be there representing


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> ATTENTION TO ALL THAT OWN, BUILDING OR LIKE 59/60 CHEVY IMPALAS. I WILL BE HAVING A 59/60 CHEVY WING FEST APRIL 13, 2014 AT BOB'S BIG BOY BROILER IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY. WILL BE GIVING AWAY TROPHIES AND HAVING RAFFLES GIVING AWAY PARTS FOR 59/60 CHEVY IMPALAS. SO DON'T MISS OUT ON THIS OPPORTUNITY. THERE WILL BE CATEGORIES FOR ALL HARDTOPS, CONVERTIBLES, ORIGINAL, HOTRODS, LOWRIDERS, WAGONS AND EL CAMINOS WILL BE JUDGED BY SIC PRODUCTIONS. REGISTRATION WILL BE $20.00 AND ALL SPECTATORS FREE. FLYER COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS U CAN REACH ME AT 1(310)490-8491 ANGEL. THANX IN ADVANCE....


:thumbsup: WE WILL BE THERE HOMIE IF U WANT PUT US ON THE FLYER


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

colorbarmateo said:


> U guys got a Dj?



Yes but thank you


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> We will be there representing
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Thank you Alex AKA Mr. Paparazzi... Lol. Ur a true friend. Thank you Padrinos Car Club aswell.... :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> :thumbsup: WE WILL BE THERE HOMIE IF U WANT PUT US ON THE FLYER




Gracias homie... Cookiez Productionz TTMFT!!!!


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

:sprint:WHAT NO RIVI'S ? IM OUT:inout:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_In the works in trying to bring these other homie's down with there bad ass wings. Will keep you posted if I succeed in making this happen.
__
__
_

_
_


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 803817
> View attachment 803825


Es chingon


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrgus408 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This is gonna be reaaal nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

You know that IMPALAS C.C will be in the house.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for Angelistics...


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

you know whats up Angelito...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Gracias homie... Cookiez Productionz TTMFT!!!!


:thumbsup: *ANYTIME CARNAL*


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bump TTMFT ?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

CCHAVEZ1 said:


> :sprint:WHAT NO RIVI'S ? IM OUT:inout:




Sorry fam. No Rivis... Lol


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _In the works in trying to bring these other homie's down with there bad ass wings. Will keep you posted if I succeed in making this happen.
> __
> __
> _
> ...







Nice. Good looking Mr. Paparazzi... :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT



U gonna be ready Mike?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:




Hope to see u there....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> This is gonna be reaaal nice...:thumbsup:




I'm sure it will...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

S.J convrt59 said:


> You know that IMPALAS C.C will be in the house.....




Yes I know. Thanx homie...
Impalas Car Club TTMFT


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Barba said:


> you know whats up Angelito...




Thanx Barba. And looking forward on seeing Premier's Heavy Hitters...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> Bump TTMFT ?






Thanks for the bump carnal....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hope to see u there...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice... Hope to see u there....


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

You have our support Angel. See you out there big dawg.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

JOHN818 said:


> You have our support Angel. See you out there big dawg.





Thanx homie. U bringing that nice light blue 60 rag??


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thanks for the bump carnal....


Any time brother, tu savessssss. I got you. Lmk if you need anything ?


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thanx homie. U bringing that nice light blue 60 rag??


Yes sir!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *TTT:thumbsup:*





:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> Any time brother, tu savessssss. I got you. Lmk if you need anything ?



Gracias homie :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

JOHN818 said:


> Yes sir!!!




Where's the pics???


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Where's the pics???


Been to busy to get on my computer. Can't post from my i phone. Drove it to Pete's (Krazy customs) shop a couple weeks ago.


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Ill try to make it out there with my Impala sounds good


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

This is gonna be nice :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

JOHN818 said:


> Been to busy to get on my computer. Can't post from my i phone. Drove it to Pete's (Krazy customs) shop a couple weeks ago.





Kool. See u there. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

ncridahz said:


> Ill try to make it out there with my Impala sounds good





Kool. It was nice chopping it up with u in Vegas ...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> This is gonna be nice :thumbsup:




It sure will. Hopefully u can go check it out...


----------



## ai15316 (Apr 21, 2010)

*LA TIMES GOT WINGS*

















































GONNA BE A GOOD PLACE TO BE AT, CAN'T WAIT


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanx Primo. Good looking out. :h5:


----------



## ai15316 (Apr 21, 2010)

Good people, good food, nothing but the best of chevy's 59,60 WING FEST


----------



## citylife68 (Jun 26, 2012)

CITYLIFE CAR CLUB,HAS TWO BIRDS COMING OUT TO THE FEST........


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

60 BUMP UNIDOS LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

ai15316 said:


> Good people, good food, nothing but the best of chevy's 59,60 WING FEST





Yes sir :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

citylife68 said:


> CITYLIFE CAR CLUB,HAS TWO BIRDS COMING OUT TO THE FEST........




Thanx CITYLIFE. Good looking... :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> 60 BUMP UNIDOS LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE.




Gracias homie. Looking forward...


----------



## K.I.D.S PHOTOGRAPHY (Oct 8, 2012)

This seems to be a good show K.I.D.S photography will be there


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

K.I.D.S PHOTOGRAPHY said:


> This seems to be a good show K.I.D.S photography will be there






Thanx . See u there..


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

BUMP IT T.T.T


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Hope to see u there...


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

?✊✊!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

S.J convrt59 said:


> BUMP IT T.T.T




Thanx homie. And thank you to Impalas Car Club for your support....looking forward to having you out here....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 837154





:h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

FoolishinVegas said:


> ?✊✊!!




I hope ur up for the drive. If so see u there :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT





Thanx for the bump Mike :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

No problem Homie, cant wait for this event. Its going to be a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

S.J convrt59 said:


> No problem Homie, cant wait for this event. Its going to be a good one :thumbsup:





I can't wait either. Yes it is. Gonna be off the hook...


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Premier will be there to support ....El Jardinero......


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

BUMP IT! :boink:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

BUMP 60 TIMES


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

ai15316 said:


> *LA TIMES GOT WINGS*
> View attachment 825218
> View attachment 825226
> View attachment 825234
> ...


 loooking good homie


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*GONNA BE FUN CARNAL:thumbsup:*


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

If my wings are done you know tht Im gonna support this! sup angel! hope all is well family


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

see all you there


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Barba said:


> Premier will be there to support ....El Jardinero......






Thanx Barba for your support. :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

S.J convrt59 said:


> BUMP IT! :boink:




Thanx for the bump :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

ncridahz said:


> BUMP 60 TIMES



Hope u can make it 60's fam.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *GONNA BE FUN CARNAL:thumbsup:*




Yes it will ...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> If my wings are done you know tht Im gonna support this! sup angel! hope all is well family



Thanx Inglewood Fam. :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

JUIC'D64 said:


> see all you there



That's a 10/4 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt for the wings


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mando_64_Esper (Nov 24, 2007)

*CANT WAIT FOR WING FEST! SO FAR MY BROTHAS FROM IMPALAS CAR CLUB WHO ARE GOING..*
SAM'S 59 HT- IMPALAS CC MODESTO CHAPTER


RUDY'S 59 RAG- IMPALAS CC NORTH BAY CHAPTER


HARVEY'S 59 RAG- IMPALAS CC MERCED CHAPTER


& MY 60 RAG- IMPALAS CC CENTRAL VALLEY CHAPTER


----------



## 59 Chula (Oct 9, 2012)

I will try to bring 59Chula & 60Chula with the Padrinos CC. Gracias Hermano for the invite.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

59 Chula said:


> I will try to bring 59Chula & 60Chula with the Padrinos CC. Gracias Hermano for the invite.


Yes you must bring out at least one of your toys to this major event.


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_Brother and Sister 60's will be out @ this WingFest 2014 a not to be missed out event. 
_



*HOMIE SAM WITH HIS GORGEOUS 59 IMPALA WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING.*

Especially this car here _SKY'S THE LIMIT!!! will be there in full force. Angel thanks for your hard work in making this event happen....59/60 WingFest 2014 is going to kick ass!!! CULOooooo
_

*
SAY CHEESE ANGELISTICSOLA5960!!!!
*


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

no tengo alas pero nos vemos aiiiiiiiii:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

JUIC'D64 said:


> ttt for the wings





Thanx for the bump Lucky. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT





Thanx for the bump Mike... :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Mando_64_Esper said:


> *CANT WAIT FOR WING FEST! SO FAR MY BROTHAS FROM IMPALAS CAR CLUB WHO ARE GOING..*
> SAM'S 59 HT- IMPALAS CC MODESTO CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...










Thanx Mando and thank you Impalas Car Club for your support. Good to see Northern Cali coming down deep.:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

59 Chula said:


> I will try to bring 59Chula & 60Chula with the Padrinos CC. Gracias Hermano for the invite.





Gracias homie. Hope to see u there. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _Brother and Sister 60's will be out @ this WingFest 2014 a not to be missed out event.
> _
> 
> 
> ...











Gracias Mr. Paparazzi. I'm very happy to see a lot of support coming from Northern Cali. Impalas Car Club, Padrinos Car Club and Lucky from San Jose with his 60 Rag patterned trunk top from Individuals Car Club.......Thank you all.....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> no tengo alas pero nos vemos aiiiiiiiii:thumbsup:





Gracias Louu. Despues de este show te bas a querer comprar tus alas tambien... :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:*TTMFT*


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> :thumbsup:*TTMFT*






Thanx for the bump. See u Sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> ttt





Sup stranger. :wave:
Where u been?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

tryin to finish the hardtop:h5:


angelisticsola5960 said:


> Sup stranger. :wave:
> Where u been?


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Gracias Louu. Despues de este show te bas a querer comprar tus alas tambien... :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT. Got my bucket of hot wings ready. ??


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> tryin to finish the hardtop:h5:






Will it be done for the Wing Fest?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> TTT. Got my bucket of hot wings ready. ??




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Mando_64_Esper said:


> *CANT WAIT FOR WING FEST! SO FAR MY BROTHAS FROM IMPALAS CAR CLUB WHO ARE GOING..*
> SAM'S 59 HT- IMPALAS CC MODESTO CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...


That right! And hopefully Greg from our Stockton chapter will bring his 59 rag and join us at this event :x:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bird said:


> ttt





:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

S.J convrt59 said:


> That right! And hopefully Greg from our Stockton chapter will bring his 59 rag and join us at this event :x:




Wow. Thanx homie. Good looking.... :h5:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

_*BIG BUMP FOR THE CHEVY WING FEST










*_


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> _*BIG BUMP FOR THE CHEVY WING FEST
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Thanx 60's fam.... :thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## homies88 (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This is gonna be one of those shows that everybody talks about...:yes:




Don't miss out.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

djmikethecholodj said:


> This is gonna be one of those shows that everybody talks about...:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Sir!! Looking forward to it!! Big Props to Angel and his partners for putting this one of a kind show together!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Damn wish i was closer


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

JUIC'D64 said:


>







Thanx Mr. Lucky from Individuals Car Club coming down from San Jose Nor Cal. Good lookin.... :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> :wave:





Sup Louu.... :wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> This is gonna be one of those shows that everybody talks about...:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Yes sir.... :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bird said:


> Yes Sir!! Looking forward to it!! Big Props to Angel and his partners for putting this one of a kind show together!!




Thanx Bird. I'm trying my hardest to make this a good one. So far the support is there. That's a lot already. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Skim said:


> Damn wish i was closer





Ur only 24 hrs away. :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

homies88 said:


> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App





Hopefully u can make it.....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Klique Car Club will be attending this show. Still waiting on count and what chapters. As u all know they have several. Thanx Klique Car Club.... :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Mr. Cartoon will also be attending with his collection of 59/60 Chevy Wings... Aswell as the green 59 from Pegasus "Emerald City"... :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

GOT WINGS?


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Mr. Cartoon will also be attending with his collection of 59/60 Chevy Wings... Aswell as the green 59 from Pegasus "Emerald City"... :biggrin:


Nice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

It already seems like this show is going to go down in history :worship: and I cant wait :run:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

S.J convrt59 said:


> It already seems like this show is going to go down in history :worship: and I cant wait :run:







I guess we will wait and see... :biggrin:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

BACK TO THE TOP.


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

You know this is going to be a bad ass event when the topic continues to remain at the top since it was started and the show is still almost 5 months away :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Frosty said:


> You know this is going to be a bad ass event when the topic continues to remain at the top since it was started and the show is still almost 5 months away :thumbsup:





Hope to see u there. :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> BACK TO THE TOP.






Thanx for the bump 60's fam...


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> GOT WINGS?


maybe you can get a sponsership from red bull?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> maybe you can get a sponsership from red bull?


That would be nice huh?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Redbull gives you WINGS !!!!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT
I will have my bucket with wings there. ?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> Redbull gives you WINGS !!!!!






:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> TTT
> I will have my bucket with wings there. ?








Chicken or Buffalo? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bird said:


> ttt






:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Chicken or Buffalo? :roflmao: :roflmao:


Chicken cuzz buffalo's don't have wings??


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

View attachment 875498
View attachment 875506



YES WE DO !!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *TTT!!!:thumbsup:*






Sup homie. Hopefully ur ride will be done by then....


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hope it's ready for your show. ?


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT FOR THE HOMIE :thumbsup:*


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

X59 T.T.T


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Amahury760 said:


> Hope it's ready for your show. ?


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

T T T


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Amahury760 said:


> Hope it's ready for your show. 


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> :wave:






Qvo homie. What's new?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> Hope it's ready for your show. ?




I hope so too. 
I'm gonna try to get more 59 and 60 pedal cars. I've seen about 4-5 not including urs. That's enough to make a category.....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE :thumbsup:*





S.J convrt59 said:


> X59 T.T.T





CCHAVEZ1 said:


> T T T
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App






Thanx guys for the support. :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt for thia show and all of my WINGED RIDERS!! THEY CNT FADE US


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

DUE TO RAINY SEASON DURING THE MONTH OF APRIL I DECIDED TO PUSH THE SHOW TO THE FOLLOWING MONTH OF MAY. MAY 18 th SUNDAY. ROLL IN WILL BE FROM 8-10AM. SHOW WILL START AT 10 AND END AT 4PM. I APOLOGIZE FOR ANY INCONVENIENCE. I HAVE AN ENORMOUS AMOUNT OF SUPPORT ALREADY OF PEOPLE COMING FROM NORTHERN CALI. AS WELL AS PEOPLE FLYING IN FROM EVEN NEW YORK JUST TO BE PART OF THIS SHOW. I WANNA THANK IN ADVANCE PADRINOS FROM NORTHERN CALI., IMPALAS ALSO FROM NORTHERN CALI. , INDIVIDUALS FROM SAN JOSE , PREMIER LOS ANGELES, NEU EXPOSURE SO.CAL., CARTOON WILL BE BRINGING HIS CARS , SOUTHSIDE , KLIQUE , AND MANY MORE . AS WELL AS ALL SOLO RIDERS... DIDN'T WANNA RISK CANCELLING THIS SHOW DUE TO RAIN. HAVE TOO MANY PEOPLE SPENDING ALOT OF MONEY FOR TRANSPORTERS AND HOTELS. MAY IS A BEAUTIFUL MONTH AND NO RISK OF RAIN. ... THANK YOU ALL AND GOD BLESS...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> ttt for thia show and all of my WINGED RIDERS!! THEY CNT FADE US





Thanx fam... :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

New date...May 18th it is...:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> New date...May 18th it is...:thumbsup:



Yes. Thanx carnal. I was gonna tell u today at the Latin World toy drive . Hopefully u can still make it?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Yes. Thanx carnal. I was gonna tell u today at the Latin World toy drive . Hopefully u can still make it?



Yeah, that woulda been nice...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> ATTENTION TO ALL THAT OWN, BUILDING OR LIKE 59/60 CHEVY IMPALAS. I WILL BE HAVING A 59/60 CHEVY WING FEST MAY 18, 2014 AT BOB'S BIG BOY BROILER IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY. WILL BE GIVING AWAY TROPHIES AND HAVING RAFFLES GIVING AWAY PARTS FOR 59/60 CHEVY IMPALAS. SO DON'T MISS OUT ON THIS OPPORTUNITY. THERE WILL BE CATEGORIES FOR ALL HARDTOPS, CONVERTIBLES, ORIGINAL, HOTRODS, LOWRIDERS, WAGONS AND EL CAMINOS WILL BE JUDGED BY SIC PRODUCTIONS. REGISTRATION WILL BE $20.00 AND ALL SPECTATORS FREE. FLYER COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS U CAN REACH ME AT 1(310)490-8491 ANGEL. THANX IN ADVANCE....


ttt


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

IM DOWN FOR WHAT EVER DATE:thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE MAY 18


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> I hope so too.
> I'm gonna try to get more 59 and 60 pedal cars. I've seen about 4-5 not including urs. That's enough to make a category.....


It should be ready?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Gives me more time to finish my rag 59 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

JUIC'D64 said:


> IM DOWN FOR WHAT EVER DATE:thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE MAY 18





Thanks Lucky :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> It should be ready?




Nice. See u there. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Gives me more time to finish my rag 59 :thumbsup:




Perfect. Nice place to bust it out in. A place where there will be nothing but wings everywhere.....


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:run:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> DUE TO RAINY SEASON DURING THE MONTH OF APRIL I DECIDED TO PUSH THE SHOW TO THE FOLLOWING MONTH OF MAY. MAY 18 th SUNDAY. ROLL IN WILL BE FROM 8-10AM. SHOW WILL START AT 10 AND END AT 4PM. I APOLOGIZE FOR ANY INCONVENIENCE. I HAVE AN ENORMOUS AMOUNT OF SUPPORT ALREADY OF PEOPLE COMING FROM NORTHERN CALI. AS WELL AS PEOPLE FLYING IN FROM EVEN NEW YORK JUST TO BE PART OF THIS SHOW. I WANNA THANK IN ADVANCE PADRINOS FROM NORTHERN CALI., IMPALAS ALSO FROM NORTHERN CALI. , INDIVIDUALS FROM SAN JOSE , PREMIER LOS ANGELES, NEU EXPOSURE SO.CAL., CARTOON WILL BE BRINGING HIS CARS , SOUTHSIDE , KLIQUE , AND MANY MORE . AS WELL AS ALL SOLO RIDERS... DIDN'T WANNA RISK CANCELLING THIS SHOW DUE TO RAIN. HAVE TOO MANY PEOPLE SPENDING ALOT OF MONEY FOR TRANSPORTERS AND HOTELS. MAY IS A BEAUTIFUL MONTH AND NO RISK OF RAIN. ... THANK YOU ALL AND GOD BLESS...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

Bird said:


> ttt



_BIRD FROM SIC PRODUCTIONS BUSY AT WORK. DOING WHAT HE DOES BEST._


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Perfect. Nice place to bust it out in. A place where there will be nothing but wings everywhere.....


 Pegasus wings.......


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bump for the wing fest?


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ttmft for the wing fest :thumbsup:*


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> :thumbsup:




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _BIRD FROM SIC PRODUCTIONS BUSY AT WORK. DOING WHAT HE DOES BEST._







That's Mr. Bird alright... Always taking his job serious... :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

CPT BOY said:


> Pegasus wings.......






Is Emerald City going to make it to the show with Cartoon's collection of 59&60's?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> Bump for the wing fest?





66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *ttmft for the wing fest :thumbsup:*






Thanx for the bump fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

JUIC'D64 said:


> ttt






Thanx for checking in Lucky. Coming all the way from San Jose repping Individuals Car Club :h5:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thanx for the bump fellas :thumbsup:


* ANYTIME CARNAL :thumbsup:*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _BIRD FROM SIC PRODUCTIONS BUSY AT WORK. DOING WHAT HE DOES BEST._


Looking Forward to seeing you again Sir Lexx!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

seen this


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

is "Not Guilty 59" making it out this way from the East ?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

pretty sure that car was sold and is on the east coast now


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> pretty sure that car was sold and is on the east coast now


I know its in NY


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

i dont think not guily 59 will make it from NY


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

rightwire said:


> i dont think not guily 59 will make it from NY


:banghead:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thanx for checking in Lucky. Coming all the way from San Jose repping Individuals Car Club :h5:


 X59 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

TRAFFIC C.C. Will be there bro


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt for angel and the wing fest


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> * ANYTIME CARNAL :thumbsup:*






:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> seen this




I member... :biggrin:
There's actually quite a few that Chemical Guys did. There all on YouTube....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

S.J convrt59 said:


> X59 :thumbsup::thumbsup:





Thank you aswell for your support... :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

topdown59 said:


> TRAFFIC C.C. Will be there bro





Thanx a lot Traffic Nor Cal. For your support. Another Nor Cal Club coming to support this event.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

JUIC'D64 said:


> ttt for angel and the wing fest





Thanx Lucky.. :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

JUIC'D64 said:


> ttt for angel and the wing fest





djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT





Thanx Mike The Cholo Dj for the bumps :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bump TTMFT ?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> ATTENTION TO ALL THAT OWN, BUILDING OR LIKE 59/60 CHEVY IMPALAS. I WILL BE HAVING A 59/60 CHEVY WING FEST MAY 18, 2014 AT BOB'S BIG BOY BROILER IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY. WILL BE GIVING AWAY TROPHIES AND HAVING RAFFLES GIVING AWAY PARTS FOR 59/60 CHEVY IMPALAS. SO DON'T MISS OUT ON THIS OPPORTUNITY. THERE WILL BE CATEGORIES FOR ALL HARDTOPS, CONVERTIBLES, ORIGINAL, HOTRODS, LOWRIDERS, WAGONS AND EL CAMINOS WILL BE JUDGED BY SIC PRODUCTIONS. REGISTRATION WILL BE $20.00 AND ALL SPECTATORS FREE. FLYER COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS U CAN REACH ME AT 1(310)490-8491 ANGEL. THANX IN ADVANCE....


I'm down!! .. Hopefully see you there! . . (why did the date change?)


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

FoolishinVegas said:


> I'm down!! .. Hopefully see you there! . . (why did the date change?)



Kool. Thanx. April is usually raining. Got too many people coming from far away and wouldn't wanna cancel in last minute due to rain. People spending money on rooms and transporters. May is a lot more beautiful. With no risk of rain. Hopefully u can make it....


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

april showers bring may flowers


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship:







:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> april showers bring may flowers





:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





QVO Adam :wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo




QVO homie... :wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cholo DJ Productions...31 years


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bump TTMFT ?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bird said:


> ttt





JUIC'D64 said:


> ttmft





djmikethecholodj said:


> Cholo DJ Productions...31 years





CPT BOY said:


> :thumbsup:





Amahury760 said:


> Bump TTMFT ?





Bird said:


> ttt





JUIC'D64 said:


> ttt





S.J convrt59 said:


> ttt











Thanx for the bumps everyone. Good looking :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

JUST CONFIRMED OVER THE WEEKEND THAT SOUTHSIDE CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE REPPIN AT THE 59/60 CHEVY WING FEST!!!!!


----------



## RappersDelight (May 18, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> ATTENTION TO ALL THAT OWN, BUILDING OR LIKE 59/60 CHEVY IMPALAS. I WILL BE HAVING A 59/60 CHEVY WING FEST MAY 18, 2014 AT BOB'S BIG BOY BROILER IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY. WILL BE GIVING AWAY TROPHIES AND HAVING RAFFLES GIVING AWAY PARTS FOR 59/60 CHEVY IMPALAS. SO DON'T MISS OUT ON THIS OPPORTUNITY. THERE WILL BE CATEGORIES FOR ALL HARDTOPS, CONVERTIBLES, ORIGINAL, HOTRODS, LOWRIDERS, WAGONS AND EL CAMINOS WILL BE JUDGED BY SIC PRODUCTIONS. REGISTRATION WILL BE $20.00 AND ALL SPECTATORS FREE. FLYER COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS U CAN REACH ME AT 1(310)490-8491 ANGEL. THANX IN ADVANCE....



God willing, I'll be there to support carnal!

TTMFT!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

rascal415sf said:


> God willing, I'll be there to support carnal!
> 
> TTMFT!





Thanx homie!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

RappersDelight said:


> :thumbsup:






Don't u guys have a silver El Camino? Hopefully u can make it...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thanx homie!!!!! :thumbsup:


Ya tu sabes, Angel :thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


Bump TTMFT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

:thumbsup:


angelisticsola5960 said:


> ATTENTION TO ALL THAT OWN, BUILDING OR LIKE 59/60 CHEVY IMPALAS. I WILL BE HAVING A 59/60 CHEVY WING FEST MAY 18, 2014 AT BOB'S BIG BOY BROILER IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY. WILL BE GIVING AWAY TROPHIES AND HAVING RAFFLES GIVING AWAY PARTS FOR 59/60 CHEVY IMPALAS. SO DON'T MISS OUT ON THIS OPPORTUNITY. THERE WILL BE CATEGORIES FOR ALL HARDTOPS, CONVERTIBLES, ORIGINAL, HOTRODS, LOWRIDERS, WAGONS AND EL CAMINOS WILL BE JUDGED BY SIC PRODUCTIONS. REGISTRATION WILL BE $20.00 AND ALL SPECTATORS FREE. FLYER COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS U CAN REACH ME AT 1(310)490-8491 ANGEL. THANX IN ADVANCE....


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


_YOU THE MAN ANGEL....__THIS SHOW IS GOING TO KICK ASS._


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _YOU THE MAN ANGEL....__THIS SHOW IS GOING TO KICK ASS._


x2


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

rascal415sf said:


> Ya tu sabes, Angel :thumbsup:






Gracias "Guapo"... Lol...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

rascal415sf said:


> TTT





Amahury760 said:


> Bump TTMFT





BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup:





CLASSICS.69 said:


> :thumbsup:















Thanx for the bumps and support everyone :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _YOU THE MAN ANGEL....__THIS SHOW IS GOING TO KICK ASS._





JUIC'D64 said:


> x2







Thank you guys for your support. You guys are the ones making this happen. Without u guys helping and supporting me with this it wouldn't be happening... Thanx everyone :wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bird said:


> ttt




:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Class act show. By a class act dude...TTT for angelistics :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Gracias "Guapo"... Lol...


YA ANDAS DE LOCA:roflmao:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Class act show. By a class act dude...TTT for angelistics :thumbsup:




Thanx carnal :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> YA ANDAS DE LOCA:roflmao:






Tell ur wife I'm waiting for my pics :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> TTMFT





Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:facepalm:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

CPT BOY said:


> :facepalm:





Got wings?? :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *TTT:thumbsup:*




Thanx :h5:


----------



## angel dust 59 (Apr 20, 2011)

TTT for sure gona bring my winger to dis show


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

WING FEST BUMP ...


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59 BUMP


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

ill be there for sure, more than enough time to finish mine plus do a few extras on it. working on mine as we speak, save me a spot count me in


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Tell ur wife I'm waiting for my pics :biggrin:


:roflmao:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

i'm drinking red bull to get wings:naughty:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

angel dust 59 said:


> TTT for sure gona bring my winger to dis show




Thanx. Any pics u can post?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> WING FEST BUMP ...


Thanx 60's fam... :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

S.J convrt59 said:


> 59 BUMP


Thanks 59's fam :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

GALLO 59 said:


> ill be there for sure, more than enough time to finish mine plus do a few extras on it. working on mine as we speak, save me a spot count me in


Thanks homie. Any pics??


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> :roflmao:





BIG LOUU said:


> i'm drinking red bull to get wings:naughty:


:biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Finally picked up flyers tonight. Will start handing them out over the weekend....:biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:*TTT*


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> :thumbsup:*TTT*




:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


TTMFT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> TTMFT





66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *TTT*





Thanx guys :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Ranfla48 (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

Bump


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

TTT 4 WINGS FEST.
















http://www.ebay.com/itm/121233679774?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Ttmft


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

graham said:


> TTT 4 WINGS FEST.
> 
> View attachment 948098
> View attachment 948106
> ...







Nice...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> TTMFT :thumbsup:





JUIC'D64 said:


> ttt





Bird said:


> ttt





low81regal said:


> Bump





Amahury760 said:


> Ttmft











Thanx everyone :thumbsup: :h5: :wave:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

we need 3 spots and a double double...with cheese....


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Nice...




thanks Angel. it turned out real nice:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Barba said:


> we need 3 spots and a double double...with cheese....



U got it. Three spots reserved for PREMIER CAR CLUB... But instead of the double double I'll get u the 1" Wilkins Pressure Regulator with a pressure gauge. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

graham said:


> thanks Angel. it turned out real nice:thumbsup:




Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

*TO THE TOP "ANGEL".....:thumbsup:*


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

ATC :thumbsup:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Nice :thumbsup:


If there was enough interest from the 59-60 crowd on LIL I'm sure I could have some more made!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

CLASSICS.69 said:


> *TO THE TOP "ANGEL".....:thumbsup:*






QVO :wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Terco said:


> ATC :thumbsup:





Gracias carnal...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

graham said:


> If there was enough interest from the 59-60 crowd on LIL I'm sure I could have some more made!!
> 
> View attachment 958346



Yes sir...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

There are currently 12 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 11 guests)
angelisticsola5960


Hope u all can make it :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>





angelisticsola5960 said:


>







TTT!!!!!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T :nicoderm:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bump ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Is there a pre-reg for this? How big is the spot? .. Want to make sure if I travel and make the trip, they don't turn my bucket down!! Lol


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Is there a pre-reg for this? How big is the spot? .. Want to make sure if I travel and make the trip, they don't turn my bucket down!! Lol






No pre reg. Close to 100 cars fit in lot. Ur not gonna stay outside bro.. and it's not a bucket. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hot64 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

hot64 said:


> Bump?





URBAN LEGENDS will be in the house!!!!!!! Coming all the way from Baltimore Maryland.... Thanx.. :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup:




:h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Angel I would like to thank you ahead of time for the first ever wing fest its going to be off the hook just schelduled time off so me and the family will be there to support


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

ncridahz said:


> Angel I would like to thank you ahead of time for the first ever wing fest its going to be off the hook just schelduled time off so me and the family will be there to support





Kool. Thanx homie. I'm sure u won't regret being part of this function. I'm happy to see that I'm getting a lot of support from Northern Cali. But it's all of the 59 & 60's fam that are making this happen.... I'm actually thinking bout making it a yearly function... :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Kool. Thanx homie. I'm sure u won't regret being part of this function. I'm happy to see that I'm getting a lot of support from Northern Cali. But it's all of the 59 & 60's fam that are making this happen.... I'm actually thinking bout making it a yearly function... :biggrin:


X2


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bump. TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Happy New Year Angel!! Looking forward to the wing fest and meeting new faces and seeing new cars!! Sounds like Nor cal is coming with it!!


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

WingFest.Com Cant wait


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's gonna happen....:yes: nothin you can do about it but be there.


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Kool. Thanx homie. I'm sure u won't regret being part of this function. I'm happy to see that I'm getting a lot of support from Northern Cali. But it's all of the 59 & 60's fam that are making this happen.... I'm actually thinking bout making it a yearly function... :biggrin:


X59 :nicoderm: lets make it happen my 59 Brotha :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bird said:


> Happy New Year Angel!! Looking forward to the wing fest and meeting new faces and seeing new cars!! Sounds like Nor cal is coming with it!!






Thanx ... I'm looking forward to it aswell. Yes there will be new faces and new cars. People looking forward on busting out there rides for the first time from here in Southern Cali and Northern Cali aswell. Yes, NorCal is coming in full effect. Coming deep!!!! I'm glad all my trips of traveling putting in work going up to different cities of NorCal payed off and making new friends...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

ncridahz said:


> WingFest.Com Cant wait





:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's gonna happen....:yes: nothin you can do about it but be there.





Yes sir... Well said.. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

S.J convrt59 said:


> X59 :nicoderm: lets make it happen my 59 Brotha :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





Thank you and thanks to Impalas Car Club that will be showing up with almost 10 cars


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thanx ... I'm looking forward to it aswell. Yes there will be new faces and new cars. People looking forward on busting out there rides for the first time from here in Southern Cali and Northern Cali aswell. Yes, NorCal is coming in full effect. Coming deep!!!! I'm glad all my trips of traveling putting in work going up to different cities of NorCal payed off and making new friends...


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

you know that Premier CC will be in the house....


----------



## angel dust 59 (Apr 20, 2011)

firme 59


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thank you and thanks to Impalas Car Club that will be showing up with almost 10 cars


I hope so :x: As of now four 59 rags, one 59 htp and one 60 rag. And two 60 htp's. So, All is looking good so far  but things could change


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Barba said:


> you know that Premier CC will be in the house....





Thanx carnal. Nice bull shitting with u this past weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

angel dust 59 said:


> firme 59




It sure is.....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

S.J convrt59 said:


> I hope so :x: As of now four 59 rags, one 59 htp and one 60 rag. And two 60 htp's. So, All is looking good so far  but things could change





Thanx homie. Can't wait to see u again. Been a while.... :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

JOHN818 said:


> TTT




Thanx PELOTERO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bird said:


> ttt







Thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BEEN TALKING TO PEOPLE AND LOOKS LIKE THEY WILL BE BRINGING 59/60 PEDAL CARS. SO THERE WILL BE AWARDS FOR PEDAL CARS ASWELL..... THANX IN ADVANCE EVERYONE!!!!!!


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIES ANGEL AND SIR LEXX :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

thelou said:


> BUMP FOR THE HOMIES ANGEL AND SIR LEXX :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thanx ... I'm looking forward to it aswell. Yes there will be new faces and new cars. People looking forward on busting out there rides for the first time from here in Southern Cali and Northern Cali aswell. Yes, NorCal is coming in full effect. Coming deep!!!! I'm glad all my trips of traveling putting in work going up to different cities of NorCal payed off and making new friends...


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

thelou said:


> BUMP FOR THE HOMIES ANGEL AND SIR LEXX :thumbsup:





Thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bird said:


> ttt





:biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


>





Talking bout making new friends, thanx Mr. Paparazzi.... :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Just with IMPALAS CAR CLUB And PADRINOS CAR CLUB that's almost 20 cars....thanx guys....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

JUST ADDED A HOT WINGS CONTEST!!!! HOPE SOME OF U GUYS WILL BE HUNGRY... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG.JOHN (Aug 22, 2013)

:h5:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> JUST ADDED A HOT WINGS CONTEST!!!! HOPE SOME OF U GUYS WILL BE HUNGRY... :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT.


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Just with IMPALAS CAR CLUB And PADRINOS CAR CLUB that's almost 20 cars....thanx guys....





angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thanx homie. Can't wait to see u again. Been a while.... :thumbsup:


No problem brotha. I cant wait either. Its going to be a show to remember :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> JUST ADDED A HOT WINGS CONTEST!!!! HOPE SOME OF U GUYS WILL BE HUNGRY... :biggrin:



There's a dude from Majestics...reigning champ 2 years running at the Highclass CC Show....hopefully he'll show up.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BIG.JOHN said:


> :h5:





:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


>











Nice... :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> TTT.





:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

S.J convrt59 said:


> No problem brotha. I cant wait either. Its going to be a show to remember :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





Yes sir..... :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> There's a dude from Majestics...reigning champ 2 years running at the Highclass CC Show....hopefully he'll show up.





:thumbsup:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

RezMade show saturday then Wing Fest show on Sunday this bout to be a long weekend Lowriding at its best


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ncridahz said:


> RezMade show saturday then Wing Fest show on Sunday this bout to be a long weekend Lowriding at its best



See you on Sunday...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

ncridahz said:


> RezMade show saturday then Wing Fest show on Sunday this bout to be a long weekend Lowriding at its best


Yes sir, its going to be a good weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

Any NorCal guys know where they are stayin out there? Or wanna ride down together? I'm in the bay area


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

ncridahz said:


> RezMade show saturday then Wing Fest show on Sunday this bout to be a long weekend Lowriding at its best




Thanx for your support..


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

topdown59 said:


> Any NorCal guys know where they are stayin out there? Or wanna ride down together? I'm in the bay area




Let me check with Alex from Padrinos Car Club. If not I'll go around the area of show to see what hotels are around there...


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

Yes Angel please look around for a motel or hotel around Bob's Big Boy so we can start booking our rooms. Yo yo Topdown59 and to any of our Bayarea car clubs brothers out there we are planning on leaving May 16th Friday evening to head down to Downey Ca. so if any NorCal car club would like to caravan down there as an enormous heard of 59/60 Impala's maybe we can pick a designated spot where we can all meet up and spread our WINGS and head down south.


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

1. Embassy Suite 8425 Firestone Blvd, Downey, CA, 90241 $126 a night 
2. Days Inn Downey 11102 Lakewood Blvd, Downey, CA, 90241 $ 76 a night
3. GuestHouse Inn & Suite 8821 Garfield Ave, South Gate, CA, 90280 $60 a night
4. Comfort Inn & Suites Bell Garden 7330 Eastern Ave Bell Gardens, CA, 90201 $99 a night
5. Chateau Inn & Suite 9565 Firestone Blvd, Downey, CA, 90241 $82 a night

Angel I looked up for the nearest rooms and found these 5 spots that are like no more than 2 miles away from Bob's Big Boy....what do you recommend homie Angel. Which of these Motel have big parking lots since there are a lot of us coming down with trailer and all. Help a brother out Mr. Ibarra


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> 1. Embassy Suite 8425 Firestone Blvd, Downey, CA, 90241 $126 a night
> 2. Days Inn Downey 11102 Lakewood Blvd, Downey, CA, 90241 $ 76 a night
> 3. GuestHouse Inn & Suite 8821 Garfield Ave, South Gate, CA, 90280 $60 a night
> 4. Comfort Inn & Suites Bell Garden 7330 Eastern Ave Bell Gardens, CA, 90201 $99 a night
> ...







I'll go during the week after work and check these spots out....


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

X59 on the Motel info. I was going to ask also. Let me know where all the Nor-Cal riders are going to stay at. So I could pass it along to all my other members to.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys,would be nice to ride down and stay in the same place all together


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

topdown59 said:


> Thanks for all the info guys,would be nice to ride down and stay in the same place all together


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

topdown59 said:


> Thanks for all the info guys,would be nice to ride down and stay in the same place all together






This is why our Lowrider Culture will never die because we are One Big United Family.... :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

S.J convrt59 said:


> X59 on the Motel info. I was going to ask also. Let me know where all the Nor-Cal riders are going to stay at. So I could pass it along to all my other members to.




That's a 10/4 :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bird said:


> ttt



Thanx Bird... :h5:


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

Damn this show is going to be the shit!!!!!!!

May can't get her soon enough


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> That's a 10/4 :thumbsup:


T.T.T :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thanx Bird... :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Mr.X said:


> Damn this show is going to be the shit!!!!!!!
> 
> May can't get her soon enough






Hopefully u can make it. :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

S.J convrt59 said:


> T.T.T :thumbsup::thumbsup:







:h5:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bump. I will be there,


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> Bump. I will be there,







Thanks for your support ... :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Due to the large amount of cars that are gonna be attending this show , there will only be regular parking spaces available. No 20x20's or displays. Wanna give opportunities to more cars to attend. Hope this doesn't piss anyone off. Place can only fit about 100 cars so if I give people opportunities to put full displays that will cut the amount of cars that can come in and be part of this show... Thanx....


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:run:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> :run:


Payaso....


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

hno:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

You Know .....We got you!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> TTT






Thanx for the bump :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

CLASSICS.69 said:


> hno:





CLASSICS.69 said:


> :thumbsup:



Gracias. See you there.. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Barba said:


> You Know .....We got you!!!





Gracias Mr. Barba. Looking forward on finally seeing El Jardinero...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

THIS EVENT I THINK IS THE START OF A NEW TRADITION WITH THE "WING FEST" TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> THIS EVENT I THINK IS THE START OF A NEW TRADITION WITH THE "WING FEST" TTT :thumbsup:





:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

WingFest.Com


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Due to the large amount of cars that are gonna be attending this show , there will only be regular parking spaces available. No 20x20's or displays. Wanna give opportunities to more cars to attend. Hope this doesn't piss anyone off. Place can only fit about 100 cars so if I give people opportunities to put full displays that will cut the amount of cars that can come in and be part of this show... Thanx....


Can I sleep in the parking lot lol


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> 1. Embassy Suite 8425 Firestone Blvd, Downey, CA, 90241 $126 a night
> 2. Days Inn Downey 11102 Lakewood Blvd, Downey, CA, 90241 $ 76 a night
> 3. GuestHouse Inn & Suite 8821 Garfield Ave, South Gate, CA, 90280 $60 a night
> 4. Comfort Inn & Suites Bell Garden 7330 Eastern Ave Bell Gardens, CA, 90201 $99 a night
> ...








Ok. I checked these spots over the weekend and the best option is the Comfort Inn 7330 Eastern Ave. In Bell Gardens. Parking lot is perfect for trucks with trailers . Casino across the street AppleBee, Carl's Jr Jamba Juice, Chase and other stores next to it. Manager was not there so I'm gonna go During the week to get better prices. Will let everyone know later this week....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

ncridahz said:


> WingFest.Com






Looking good fam. Looking forward on having u at the show :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

JUIC'D64 said:


> Can I sleep in the parking lot lol




Lol. Hotel prices are gonna be very reasonable. U won't have to....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

topdown59 said:


> Thanks for all the info guys,would be nice to ride down and stay in the same place all together


I'm with that if it's cool!! Meet more 59/60 guys! The more the merrier!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

FoolishinVegas said:


> I'm with that if it's cool!! Meet more 59/60 guys! The more the merrier!! :thumbsup:




See you when you get here...


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

djmikethecholodj said:


> See you when you get here...


Sounds great brother!! .. Can't wait! ... Where's everyone from out of town staying at??!!!


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bump ttt for the homie


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

TTT! :angel:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59' BUMP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Sounds great brother!! .. Can't wait! ... Where's everyone from out of town staying at??!!!



Not sure...but the Embassy Suites are just 5 minutes up the street. There's a grip of hotels and motels all around the show.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Not sure...but the Embassy Suites are just 5 minutes up the street. There's a grip of hotels and motels all around the show.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Sir Lexxx said:


>


INDIVIDUALS CC SAN JOSE going to be there in my 60


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Suave


----------



## freshmexevents (Sep 11, 2007)

WWWcaliforniacar&cycleshow.com


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_Some of the bayarea car clubs coming down for this major event.
__

_


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Where we all staying at?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Sounds great brother!! .. Can't wait! ... Where's everyone from out of town staying at??!!!





JUIC'D64 said:


> Where we all staying at?









Ok everyone. I told u guys that I drove around the area of show and checked out all hotels in the area. I found only one that I felt was perfect for everyone coming from out of town. Parking lot is big enough to drive in pulling your trailer ,shopping center across the street , casino , Chase Bank, AppleBees and it's right off the freeway. I went in asking for management to try to get discounts on rooms and manager never has got back at me. Obviously there not taking me serious or doesn't wanna budge. But rooms are under $100 average, place is clean and recommend it due to area where it's at. 

Here's the info on hotel..... 
Comfort Inn & Suites
7330 Eastern Ave.
Bell Gardens, Ca 90201
Phone 1(562)928-3452
Fax 1(562)928-9851
Thanx everyone once again for your support.....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _Some of the bayarea car clubs coming down for this major event.
> __
> 
> _





Thanx Northern Cali for your support.... :worship:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

To all of my friends that will be attending the 2014 59/60 Wing Fest event I have this color bar that I will be raffling out thanks to my good friend Paul Perea who will be donating this prize. He will also be bringing other goodies to sell at his booth so I strongly suggest to act fast while these items are HOT!! Color bars and Rocker moldings .....take a look at these pictures and if you got any questions feel free to hit him up...


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

*Comfort Inn and Suites it is what more can you ask for....shopping center across the street, Casino, Bank to withdrawl money, and AppleBees for them late night munchies. Angel I think you forgot about the Tittie/Culo bar is that accessible for us as well *:naughty::fool2::roflmao::bowrofl:* Angel *:worship: *Help a brother out.*


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Lol


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Ok everyone. I told u guys that I drove around the area of show and checked out all hotels in the area. I found only one that I felt was perfect for everyone coming from out of town. Parking lot is big enough to drive in pulling your trailer ,shopping center across the street , casino , Chase Bank, AppleBees and it's right off the freeway. I went in asking for management to try to get discounts on rooms and manager never has got back at me. Obviously there not taking me serious or doesn't wanna budge. But rooms are under $100 average, place is clean and recommend it due to area where it's at.
> 
> Here's the info on hotel.....
> Comfort Inn & Suites
> ...


:thumbsup: thanks brother! Can't wait!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> To all of my friends that will be attending the 2014 59/60 Wing Fest event I have this color bar that I will be raffling out thanks to my good friend Paul Perea who will be donating this prize. He will also be bringing other goodies to sell at his booth so I strongly suggest to act fast while these items are HOT!! Color bars and Rocker moldings .....take a look at these pictures and if you got any questions feel free to hit him up...


How much for the pair of rocker moldings!!?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

FoolishinVegas said:


> How much for the pair of rocker moldings!!?


X2


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> *Comfort Inn and Suites it is what more can you ask for....shopping center across the street, Casino, Bank to withdrawl money, and AppleBees for them late night munchies. Angel I think you forgot about the Tittie/Culo bar is that accessible for us as well *:naughty::fool2::roflmao::bowrofl:* Angel *:worship: *Help a brother out.*





That's not too far from there either u SUCIO.... :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

mexhika said:


> Lol




Forgot to mention that we will have stand up comedy from the one and only Alex from PADRINOS CAR CLUB AKA MR. PAPARAZZI!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

FoolishinVegas said:


> :thumbsup: thanks brother! Can't wait!!




No problem fam... I can't either.. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

FoolishinVegas said:


> How much for the pair of rocker moldings!!?





Bird said:


> X2








Give him a call. Numbers on business card..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bump ttt


----------



## saulgoode (Aug 25, 2009)

Bird said:


> X2


 59/60 ROCKER MOLDINGS ARE 650.00 W/CLIPS PM ME FOR MORE INFO


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

For everyone coming from up north...you can also try the Commerce Casino and hotel in Commerce. It is only about. 15 minute drive from the show. I don't have the address but google should be good for that. Another place is The Comfort Inn in Bell Gardens. It is right across the street from The Bicycle Casino.


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:thumbsup: TTT should be a badass show


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> Bump ttt






Thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

saulgoode said:


> 59/60 ROCKER MOLDINGS ARE 650.00 W/CLIPS PM ME FOR MORE INFO





:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> For everyone coming from up north...you can also try the Commerce Casino and hotel in Commerce. It is only about. 15 minute drive from the show. I don't have the address but google should be good for that. Another place is The Comfort Inn in Bell Gardens. It is right across the street from The Bicycle Casino.





angelisticsola5960 said:


> Ok everyone. I told u guys that I drove around the area of show and checked out all hotels in the area. I found only one that I felt was perfect for everyone coming from out of town. Parking lot is big enough to drive in pulling your trailer ,shopping center across the street , casino , Chase Bank, AppleBees and it's right off the freeway. I went in asking for management to try to get discounts on rooms and manager never has got back at me. Obviously there not taking me serious or doesn't wanna budge. But rooms are under $100 average, place is clean and recommend it due to area where it's at.
> 
> Here's the info on hotel.....
> Comfort Inn & Suites
> ...









TTT


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

EastLosRider said:


> :thumbsup: TTT should be a badass show




Yes sirrrrrrrr...... :thumbsup:


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

I will be , there,


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

CLASSICS.69 said:


> :thumbsup:




:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> I will be , there,





U better....


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

can't wait, gonna be good one!!!!.................:run:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Terco said:


> can't wait, gonna be good one!!!!.................:run:
> 
> :thumbsup:





Yes it will... :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bird said:


> ttt




:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Just confirmed that V Max from Ultimate Riders will be attending the 59/60 Wing Fest with his collection of wings.. :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Is it time yet.... this waiting is killing me


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_Here's a small video clip I did for my boy Angel for his 2014 WingFest. These are a few of the car clubs from So. Cal that will be in attendance.
_


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_TTT_


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

77 days left


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

5DEUCE said:


> TTT





Sup big brutha:wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _Here's a small video clip I did for my boy Angel for his 2014 WingFest. These are a few of the car clubs from So. Cal that will be in attendance.
> _




Thanx a lot Mr. Paparazzi.... Good looking out. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

ncridahz said:


> Is it time yet.... this waiting is killing me





ncridahz said:


> 77 days left




Lol. I guess I'm not the only one excited... :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

topdown59 said:


> TTT





Sir Lexxx said:


> _TTT_





Bird said:


> ttt





Thanx fellas :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _Here's a small video clip I did for my boy Angel for his 2014 WingFest. These are a few of the car clubs from So. Cal that will be in attendance.
> _


:thumbsup: We'll be doing our part:biggrin:
View attachment 1110874


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

View attachment 1110890


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

paga fuegos said:


> :thumbsup: We'll be doing our part:biggrin:
> View attachment 1110874


 yes we will :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_Just confirmed another sweet ride coming to the 2014 WingFest my boy Wes with his gorgeous slammed black 1960 Impala.
_


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_Impalas C.C. chapters: NorCal, Stockton, North Bay, Tulare Co., Central Valley, and Merced will be in full force @ the 2014 WingFest
__
_


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bump TTT


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _Impalas C.C. chapters: NorCal, Stockton, North Bay, Tulare Co., Central Valley, and Merced will be in full force @ the 2014 WingFest
> __
> _


 :h5:


----------



## 59 Chula (Oct 9, 2012)

I SOLD 59CHULA!


----------



## 59 Chula (Oct 9, 2012)

59CHULA WAS SOLD!


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

59 Chula said:


> 59CHULA WAS SOLD!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

paga fuegos said:


> :thumbsup: We'll be doing our part:biggrin:
> View attachment 1110874





paga fuegos said:


> View attachment 1110890





S.J convrt59 said:


> yes we will :thumbsup: :thumbsup:










Thank you guys and Impalas Car Club for your support :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _Just confirmed another sweet ride coming to the 2014 WingFest my boy Wes with his gorgeous slammed black 1960 Impala.
> _







Thanx Mr. Paparazzi.. :h5: :thumbsup:
I remember seeing that car at the Woodland Show years back when I was there....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

59 Chula said:


> I SOLD 59CHULA!





59 Chula said:


> 59CHULA WAS SOLD!



Wow!!!!! Never thought u would sell that car. Well I'm sure the new owner must be very happy... U still have 60 Chula?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thank you guys and Impalas Car Club for your support :thumbsup: :worship:


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

59 Chula said:


> I SOLD 59CHULA!


you have a pic of the ride bro?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This my friends, is gonna be one that they talk about for a long time.....:yes:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thank you guys and Impalas Car Club for your support :thumbsup: :worship:


 No problem homie. Cant wait to get there :run:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59' Bumps T.T.T


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Sir Lexxx said:


>





Sir Lexxx said:


>


Nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> This my friends, is gonna be one that they talk about for a long time.....:yes:




For a long time and especially every year if it's gonna be a yearly event.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

S.J convrt59 said:


> No problem homie. Cant wait to get there :run:




You and a lot of others.. lots of people have been calling ...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


>





Sir Lexxx said:


>





Sir Lexxx said:


>





Beautiful!!! Imagine close to 100 cars like this in one spot? :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Beautiful!!! Imagine close to 100 cars like this in one spot? :biggrin:


*That's what I'm talking about.
**
*


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_Can't make up my mind which of the 3 is sexier the gorgeous lady in bikini, the 60 Impala convertible, or that good looking Vato in the black T-shirt with blue jeans and white Lugz
__
_


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 
*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _Can't make up my mind which of the 3 is sexier the gorgeous lady in bikini, the 60 Impala convertible, or that good looking Vato in the black T-shirt with blue jeans and white Lugz
> __
> _




I know nothing bout cars, never seen a good looking vato other than myself, so my vote is for the hyna...:yes:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> *That's what I'm talking about.
> **
> *








:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _Can't make up my mind which of the 3 is sexier the gorgeous lady in bikini, the 60 Impala convertible, or that good looking Vato in the black T-shirt with blue jeans and white Lugz
> __
> _




I would definitely say the car. That's my final answer. :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bird said:


> ttt





Thanx for the bump Mr. Bird... :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I know nothing bout cars, never seen a good looking vato other than myself, so my vote is for the hyna...:yes:




Dam homie.. sound a lil conceited there ... We all know ur a goof looking vato but you ain't gotta rub it in our face and tell the world ur good looking.... :twak:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Dam homie.. sound a lil conceited there ... We all know ur a goof looking vato but you ain't gotta rub it in our face and tell the world ur good looking.... :twak:



What? Who is this? How did you get this number?:bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

Well considering that vato is looking at that ranfla over the hyna! I'll say the ranfla:rofl:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

:rofl:


Sir Lexxx said:


> _Can't make up my mind which of the 3 is sexier the gorgeous lady in bikini, the 60 Impala convertible, or that good looking Vato in the black T-shirt with blue jeans and white Lugz
> __
> Ima say that car cuz its almost 55 years old and sexy as hell... I bet she won't be that sexy at 55, and no comment on the guy in the background cuz I don't swing that way : ) lol see you guys there:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> _


----------



## PHANTOM (Oct 15, 2006)

this is going to be a bad ass show


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:drama: this will probably be one of the baddest shows of the whole year, where else you gonna see nada but 59s :fool2:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> What? Who is this? How did you get this number?:bowrofl::bowrofl:






U know who I be :angry: :twak:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

paga fuegos said:


> Well considering that vato is looking at that ranfla over the hyna! I'll say the ranfla



Lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

PHANTOM said:


> this is going to be a bad ass show




Thanx hope you can make it..


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

EastLosRider said:


> :drama: this will probably be one of the baddest shows of the whole year, where else you gonna see nada but 59s :fool2:






Yes sirrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

TTMFT for the home Angel and the wing fest


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

Loco(Angel) I sold my gorgeous 60 and now I'm busting this out at the 2014 WingFest instead.


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

​T T T


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

JOHN818 said:


> TTMFT for the home Angel and the wing fest





ThanxThanx PELOTERO!!!! :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> Loco(Angel) I sold my gorgeous 60 and now I'm busting this out at the 2014 WingFest instead.








I know ur kidding....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
angelisticsola5960 ncridahz





What it do fam :wave:
What's the countdown? :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_​TTT_


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

57 more dayz


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

TTT 56 days away from this great show.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*LATINS FINEST CRUISING BY!!!! TTT*


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

BUMP T.T.T


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE:thumbsup:


----------



## 59 Chula (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes i do I have 60Chula and 58Chula Convertible.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

*​TTT*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's getting closer....:yes:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _​TTT_





Sir Lexxx said:


> TTT





Sir Lexxx said:


> TTT 56 days away from this great show.





ElProfeJose said:


> *LATINS FINEST CRUISING BY!!!! TTT*





S.J convrt59 said:


> BUMP T.T.T





Bird said:


> ttt





ncridahz said:


> 57 more dayz





BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup:





Sir Lexxx said:


> *​TTT*







Thanx everyone for the bumps :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

ncridahz said:


> 57 more dayz







:biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> WILL BE IN THE HOUSE:thumbsup:






Thanx Impalas Magazine :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

59 Chula said:


> Yes i do I have 60Chula and 58Chula Convertible.





Nice.... Congrats on your new Chula :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's getting closer....:yes:




Yes sirrrrrrrr.... It sure is....


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bump ttt for the.wing fest


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

"The Art of Lowriding Interview with Mr. Cartoon"


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_​TTT_


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:drama:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

STYLECC61 said:


> "The Art of Lowriding Interview with Mr. Cartoon"














Nice.... :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

FoolishinVegas said:


> TTT!





Thanx Cisco...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _​TTT_





Thanx Mr. Paparazzi..


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_TTT_


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Pure Anxiety and El Jardinero / Premier 59z will be there to support a great show !


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _TTT_


:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Barba said:


> Pure Anxiety and El Jardinero / Premier 59z will be there to support a great show !






Thanx Jose and Premier Car Club... :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

S.J convrt59 said:


> T.T.T





TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bump TTMFT


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_​T T T _


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> Bump TTMFT




Thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _​T T T _





EastLosRider said:


> bump





Thanx fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

For those who don't know I started an account on Instagram and I'm posting pics of cars that have confirmed that they will be attending the show. Search for chevywingfest...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

If I haven't posted a pic of your car and you are attending the show please text me pics so I can post at 1(310)490-8491...


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel: Got my wings ready to go down South Angel.


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

:angel::angel::angel::thumbsup:_ 59/60 CHEVY WINGS ALL DAY EVERYDAY _:thumbsup::angel::angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

Any categories for unrestored cars?


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_T T T !!!!_


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

42 dayz left


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Getting my chrome undies done going to be a busy month


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup:




What it do?? :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> :angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel: Got my wings ready to go down South Angel.









Nice.... Looking forward to seeing her. Hopefully she won't catch a cold... :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Terco said:


> :thumbsup:





Sup fam.. :wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> :angel::angel::angel::thumbsup:_ 59/60 CHEVY WINGS ALL DAY EVERYDAY _:thumbsup::angel::angel::angel::angel:






U know this!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bird said:


> ttt




Thanx Mr. Bird...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

supremes said:


> Any categories for unrestored cars?




That most likely fall into Special Interest. Thank you..


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

ncridahz said:


> 42 dayz left



Yes sirrrrrrrr... :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

JUIC'D64 said:


> Getting my chrome undies done going to be a busy month




Dammmmmmmm it.......... That's sounds really good... :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _T T T !!!!_




TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

This event is just around the corner. Counting the days off, off my calendar.


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

*T T T ! ! !
*


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> This event is just around the corner. Counting the days off, off my calendar.


Yes sirrrrrrrr....hno:hno:hno:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 3 guests)
angelisticsola5960 Sir Lexxx+





Sup Mr. Paparazzi? :wave:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 3 guests)
> angelisticsola5960 Sir Lexxx+
> 
> 
> ...


_Paparazzi all day everyday carnal
__
__
_


----------



## 59 Chula (Oct 9, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 59 Chula (Oct 9, 2012)

:thumbsup:*​ Great Job Brother Angel*


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Yes sirrrrrrrr....hno:hno:hno:


:yes: me too brother! Me too! 

We going cruisin right after the show??!!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bump for the WINGFEST. 2014


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _Paparazzi all day everyday carnal
> __
> __
> _




Ur a fool.. Lol.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

FoolishinVegas said:


> :yes: me too brother! Me too!
> 
> We going cruisin right after the show??!!!







Sure y not?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

59 Chula said:


> :thumbsup:





59 Chula said:


> :thumbsup:*​ Great Job Brother Angel*




Gracias Williamlistic.. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> Bump for the WINGFEST. 2014





BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup:





Bird said:


> ttt










Thanx everyone!!!! :wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

T T M T


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Less than a month away


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning to all. This is the day let's make tis a great cruise....




This is the adress to the park in corona 
930 E 6th St
Corona, CA 92879

We will meet here at 1 pm and roll out at 2 pm everyone invited free event!!! 

We will be going down 6th st till it turns into magnolia

Then magnolia turns into market then make a left into fairmont park. This is like a 45 min cruise see you all there. All clubs and solo riders welcomed!!! Any questions hit a player up 562-879-4376 Jose aka el profe


----------



## RappersDelight (May 18, 2012)

:thumbsup::werd:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

I MIGHT BE THERE


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> T T M T





X5960... :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

ncridahz said:


> Less than a month away




Yes sirrrrrrrr...... :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

RappersDelight said:


> :thumbsup::werd:




:biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

LowriderLobo said:


> I MIGHT BE THERE




Kool. See u there.. :h5:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_​Only 5 weeks away_


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

TTT for wing fest.

anyone interesting in a reproduction of a 1959 Chevrolet Impala convertible dealer poster?
measures 18*32 inches. This is an exact copy of a very rare poster!
75 bucks includes shipping in a new tube.


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

graham said:


> TTT for wing fest.
> 
> anyone interesting in a reproduction of a 1959 Chevrolet Impala convertible dealer poster?
> measures 18*32 inches. This is an exact copy of a very rare poster!
> ...


this is the shows and events category not the classifieds :twak:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _​Only 5 weeks away_



Yes sirrrrrrrr.... 32 more days....hno:hno:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

graham said:


> TTT for wing fest.
> 
> anyone interesting in a reproduction of a 1959 Chevrolet Impala convertible dealer poster?
> measures 18*32 inches. This is an exact copy of a very rare poster!
> ...






Thanx for the bump. Good luck with the sale...


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Thanx for the bump. Good luck with the sale...




Any rough idea on the turn out expected so far?

nice work putting this together.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

graham said:


> Any rough idea on the turn out expected so far?
> 
> nice work putting this together.




If the people that gave called me so far really come thru? 80 plus easily... :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> If the people that gave called me so far really come thru? 80 plus easily... :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

Sir Lexxx 
ncridahz


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


>




Sup Mr. Paparazzi!!!!! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bird said:


> ttt




Thanx for the bump Bird.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_Just a few weeks away from this bad ass event....not to be missed out on.
_


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

Sir Lexxx 
65Ragg


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Finally after 9 years my boy Sam found me my back window trim.... off to the polisher


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

Sir Lexxx 
ncridahz


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Almost time!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

LESS THAN 30 DAYS AWAY


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _Just a few weeks away from this bad ass event....not to be missed out on.
> _






:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

ncridahz said:


> Finally after 9 years my boy Sam found me my back window trim.... off to the polisher





S.J convrt59 said:


> Almost time!





ncridahz said:


> LESS THAN 30 DAYS AWAY




Just a couple weeks away.... hno:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT





JOHN818 said:


> TTMFT





Bird said:


> ttt








Thanx guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_T T M F T!!!!_


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Ok everyone. I told u guys that I drove around the area of show and checked out all hotels in the area. I found only one that I felt was perfect for everyone coming from out of town. Parking lot is big enough to drive in pulling your trailer ,shopping center across the street , casino , Chase Bank, AppleBees and it's right off the freeway. I went in asking for management to try to get discounts on rooms and manager never has got back at me. Obviously there not taking me serious or doesn't wanna budge. But rooms are under $100 average, place is clean and recommend it due to area where it's at.
> 
> Here's the info on hotel.....
> Comfort Inn & Suites
> ...


Just a quick reminder to all of those that are coming to this major event....


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm drinking red bull Angel see if i can grow wing's by then


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Silly string fight on the horizon


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_It's just a few weeks away from this major event.....
_


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

Sir Lexxx 
RICHIE'S 59


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bird said:


> ttt





Sir Lexxx said:


> _T T M F T!!!!_





Bird said:


> TTT





Thanx for the bumps fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> Just a quick reminder to all of those that are coming to this major event....




Thanx Mr. Paparazzi... :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> I'm drinking red bull Angel see if i can grow wing's by then



Te ba Dar chorro homie... :roflmao:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _It's just a few weeks away from this major event.....
> _






Looking forward fellas...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Making t-shirts to sale day of show. Will also be posting pics on Instagram account. "chevywingfest"...


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Te ba Dar chorro homie... :roflmao:


:roflmao::roflmao:hno:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59' BUMP! It's almost time :run: .....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Making t-shirts to sale day of show. Will also be posting pics on Instagram account. "chevywingfest"...




Don't forget the Dj....5X


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:hno:





Si andubieras con chorro no te estubieras rellendo... LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bird said:


> ttt





djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT





Bird said:


> ttt





djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT







Thanx for the bumps fellas....


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

save the date!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_TTMFT!!!!_


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bump ttt. See you soon


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

2 weeks........ on your marks


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bird said:


> ttt





Sir Lexxx said:


> _TTMFT!!!!_




Thanx for the bumps :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> :wave:




I'll call u later... :wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> Bump ttt. See you soon



Thanx. See u soon....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

ncridahz said:


> 2 weeks........ on your marks





:biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


>








:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Just hung up with Nash the man in charge of the Comfort Inn & Suites in Bell Gardens and said he will take care of everyone getting a room with a discount. Just mention Angel throwing the WingFest Show so he knows .. 
7330 Eastern Ave.
Bell Gardens ,CA 90201
Phone (562)928-3452
Fax (562)928-9851


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

The shits about to get real in 2 weeks. Wings all day everyday Angel from all all over the place and all getting together at Bob's Big Boy in Downey Ca. on May 18th.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> I'll call u later... :wave:


:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

How many cars go to this? I bet this gets badass....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> The shits about to get real in 2 weeks. Wings all day everyday Angel from all all over the place and all getting together at Bob's Big Boy in Downey Ca. on May 18th.




Looks like theres gonna be a lot of wings flying south in two weekends.... :worship:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

mabeg said:


> How many cars go to this? I bet this gets badass....




Place could only fit bout 100 + cars. I personally never seen it packed. But it looks like it will for the first time. I never thought I was going to get as many cars respond and support. Next year I'm definitely getting a bigger spot...:shocked:hno:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Place could only fit bout 100 + cars. I personally never seen it packed. But it looks like it will for the first time. I never thought I was going to get as many cars respond and support. Next year I'm definitely getting a bigger spot...:shocked:hno:


Yeah a couple of us where thinking about going.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

mabeg said:


> How many cars go to this? I bet this gets badass....



A grip, and I do mean a grip.


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Looks like theres gonna be a lot of wings flying south in two weekends.... :worship:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

Sir Lexxx 
paga fuegos


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

Wing Fest Bump..


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

mabeg said:


> Yeah a couple of us where thinking about going.


Well I hope u guys can make it. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> Wing Fest Bump..





Gracias UNIDOS CAR CLUB. See u there. :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ALMOST SHOW TIME:thumbsup:*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's so close already......I'm looking for a club to take on the kids in the silly string fight...pm me please


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_11 days and counting.
_


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's so close already......I'm looking for a club to take on the kids in the silly string fight...pm me please



Any club...any club.


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

Here's a link to a video clip of the *Comfort Inn & Suites 7330 Eastern Ave., Bell Gardens, CA, US, 90201 Phone: (562) 928-3452. For those of you who are coming from far away and need to book a room.....check it. Virtual tour of the place*



http://www.showhotel.net/viewer/hotels/SH60019/slideview.html


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *ALMOST SHOW TIME:thumbsup:*



Yes sirrrr... :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's so close already......I'm looking for a club to take on the kids in the silly string fight...pm me please



:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _11 days and counting.
> _








Dam.... Time flies....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup:





Are u bringing ur elephant?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> Here's a link to a video clip of the *Comfort Inn & Suites 7330 Eastern Ave., Bell Gardens, CA, US, 90201 Phone: (562) 928-3452. For those of you who are coming from far away and need to book a room.....check it. Virtual tour of the place*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.showhotel.net/viewer/hotels/SH60019/slideview.html





Thanx Mr. Paparazzi. Did u get the pics?


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Are u bringing ur elephant?


YES SIRRRRR ELEPHANT AND A SURPRICE ONE:roflmao:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Ancheta Workshop will be there to take them pics....


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Ancheta Workshop will be there to take them pics....


So I see you made up your mind Marvin.


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

yup  see you there brother!




Sir Lexxx said:


> So I see you made up your mind Marvin.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_​T T T_


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

See you there.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> YES SIRRRRR ELEPHANT AND A SURPRICE ONE:roflmao:




Can't wait....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Ancheta Workshop will be there to take them pics....




Thanx Marvin. See u there... :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bird said:


> ttt





Sir Lexxx said:


> _​T T T_





Amahury760 said:


> See you there.




Thanx for the bumps guys. See u there Maury.....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Angel,

I will be coming thru there on friday mid day or earlier. Wanted to drop some stuff off to you so its not in the car in the hot weather while we are at the Rez Made show!! I will call during the week!!


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

*
8 days and counting from this major event. 
*


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_Looking forward in meeting all of these So. Cal car club with there firme ranflas.

_


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Angel,

I will be coming thru there on friday mid day or earlier. Wanted to drop some stuff off to you so its not in the car in the hot weather while we are at the Rez Made show!! I will call during the week!![/QUOTE]





Chocolate cake?? :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> *
> 8 days and counting from this major event.
> *









hno:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _Looking forward in meeting all of these So. Cal car club with there firme ranflas.
> 
> _







:thumbsup: Looks like Mr. Paparazzi better take a couple of extra films. Don't wanna run out of...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

There are currently 17 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 16 guests)
angelisticsola5960




Hope to see u all there.... :wave:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> There are currently 17 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 16 guests)
> angelisticsola5960
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Angel,
> 
> I will be coming thru there on friday mid day or earlier. Wanted to drop some stuff off to you so its not in the car in the hot weather while we are at the Rez Made show!! I will call during the week!!






Chocolate cake?? :biggrin:[/QUOTE]



Nope. His Justin Bieber sweater....he don't want no one to steal it.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Chocolate cake?? :biggrin:




Nope. His Justin Bieber sweater....he don't want no one to steal it.[/QUOTE]LMAO. Alright Mike, Thanks for putting the frosting on the cake!! Lol.. See you guys this weekend!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bird said:


> Nope. His Justin Bieber sweater....he don't want no one to steal it.


LMAO. Alright Mike, Thanks for putting the frosting on the cake!! Lol.. See you guys this weekend![/QUOTE]



Oops, was my microphone on?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _Can't make up my mind which of the 3 is sexier the gorgeous lady in bikini, the 60 Impala convertible, or that good looking Vato in the black T-shirt with blue jeans and white Lugz
> __
> _


the rag,then the hyna:thumbsup:


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_T T M F T !!!! 7 days and counting down for this great event the 2014 59/60 Wingfest in Downey Ca. @ the Bob's Big Boy an event you don't wanna miss out on.
_

_Bird will be in the house handling businesss
_
_ Angel will be holding it down passing out awards
_
_
djmikethecholodj will be tearin the roof off with them jams
_
_
Wing eating contest will be in full effect whoever wants to participate
_


_
Paul and his goodies will be there selling rocker molding and cool bars.
_


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:what years?


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:what years?


59 and 60's and I think for 61 also.


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 6 guests)

Sir Lexxx 
RICHIE'S 59


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)

Sir Lexxx 
PERRO62 
6DEUCE6


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

What up. Its almost time... :run:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_​T T M F T!!!!!_


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


>









:biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

low81regal said:


> Ttt



Thanx for the bump :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _T T M F T !!!! 7 days and counting down for this great event the 2014 59/60 Wingfest in Downey Ca. @ the Bob's Big Boy an event you don't wanna miss out on.
> _
> 
> _Bird will be in the house handling businesss
> ...







Thanx Mr. Paparazzi :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:what years?





Sir Lexxx said:


> 59 and 60's and I think for 61 also.







Thanx Mr. Paparazzi :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 6 guests)
> 
> Sir Lexxx
> RICHIE'S 59





Sir Lexxx said:


> There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)
> 
> Sir Lexxx
> PERRO62
> 6DEUCE6











Looks like a lot of spectators will be attending.... :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

S.J convrt59 said:


> What up. Its almost time... :run:





Yes it is. See u soon once again.... :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _​T T M F T!!!!!_







Thanx... :h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 4 guests)

Sir Lexxx 
rubenlow59


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> :wave:






Sup Louu :wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 4 guests)
> 
> Sir Lexxx
> rubenlow59







:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt. Heard its gonna be packed!!


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

Bird said:


> ttt. Heard its gonna be packed!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bird said:


> ttt. Heard its gonna be packed!!





What a coincidence, I heard the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


>




:h5:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bump TTT


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_T T M F T !!!!! 5 days and counting down._


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

See y'all there a lot of my stuff still at chromers but Ill figure something out to get my ride there


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

4 dayz left


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Yes it is. See u soon once again.... :thumbsup:


 jus a few more day left


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> Bump TTT





:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _T T M F T !!!!! 5 days and counting down._






Tick tock......


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

JUIC'D64 said:


> See y'all there a lot of my stuff still at chromers but Ill figure something out to get my ride there




Thanx Lucky... :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

ncridahz said:


> 4 dayz left




Tick tock.... Sup Leland :wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

S.J convrt59 said:


> jus a few more day left




:biggrin: hno:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

There are currently 16 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 15 guests)
angelisticsola5960





Sup everyone. See you guys Sunday... :wave:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 2 guests)

Sir Lexxx


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_Dam skippy 4 days and counting down._


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BEARFACE (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevrolet62 (Dec 5, 2013)

CHEVROLET C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

*ROLL CALL ON SOME OF THE SICK LINE UP OF CAR CLUBS THAT WILL BE ATTENDING THE 2014 59/60 WINGFEST THIS SUNDAY MAY 18TH A SHOW THAT WILL GO DOWN IN HISTORY. MAJOR SHOUT OUT TO MY HOMIE ANGEL FOR MAKING THIS SHOW HAPPEN.
1. UNIDOS C.C.
2. PEGASUS
3. KLIQUE C.C.
4. SOUTHSIDE C.C.
5. PREMIER C.C.
6. CHEVROLET C.C.
7. MAJESTICS C.C.
8. NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
9. STYLISTICS SO.LA. C.C.
10. WAY OF LIFE C.C.
11. MEMBERS ONLY C.C.
12. L.A. TIMES C.C.
13. CITY LIFE C.C. 
14. CLASSIC LOWRIDERS C.C.
15. IMPALAS C.C.
16. TRAFFIC C.C. 
17. NORCAL RIDAHZC.C.
18. PADRINOS C.C.
19. 408 RYDERS C.C.
20. INDIVIDUALS C.C.
21. MR. CARTOON
22. JOHN aka @SPARKIE440
23. JR. out of VENTURA "BLACK KAT"
24. ANTHONY out of VENTURA with 2 of his 59 Impala
25. 2 59 RAGS FROM ONTARIO
26. @SOCALRPM 59 PEDAL CAR
27. BROWN PRIDE Orange County C.C.
28. OLDIES C.C.
29. STRAIGHT GAME C.C.
30. ULTIMATE RIDERS C.C.
31. KENFOLKS C.C.
32. RITCHIE AKA EL CALLEJERO
SHOUT OUT TO ALL THESE FELLOW 59/60 RIDERS WHO WILL BE IN FULL ATTENDANCE @ Bob's Big Boy in Downey Ca. on May 18th.

P.S. IF I FORGOT ANYONE OR CLUB PLEASE LET ME OR ANGEL KNOW ASAP. THANKS AGAIN AND LOOKING FORWARD IN MEETING EVERYONE THIS SUNDAY.... ALEX AKA SIR LEXXX

*


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

Sir Lexxx


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 4 guests)

BIG LOUU+:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone looking for specific music lemme know ASAP.....


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Anyone looking for specific music lemme know ASAP.....


TRAP MUSIC AND SUM LATIN HOUSE !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 4 guests)

Sir Lexxx 
WALT CUSTOMS


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

anybody going to the rezmade show?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

pitt fan said:


> TTT






Sup lil brother :wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 2 guests)
> 
> Sir Lexxx





Sir Lexxx said:


> _Dam skippy 4 days and counting down._





Sir Lexxx said:


> There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)
> 
> Sir Lexxx





Sir Lexxx said:


> There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 4 guests)
> 
> Sir Lexxx
> WALT CUSTOMS







Looks like there's a lot of people that are looking forward to this event Mr Paparazzi...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BEARFACE said:


> :thumbsup:




See u there Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

chevrolet62 said:


> View attachment 1229154
> CHEVROLET C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE






Thank you and CHEVROLET CAR CLUB for your support... :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> *ROLL CALL ON SOME OF THE SICK LINE UP OF CAR CLUBS THAT WILL BE ATTENDING THE 2014 59/60 WINGFEST THIS SUNDAY MAY 18TH A SHOW THAT WILL GO DOWN IN HISTORY. MAJOR SHOUT OUT TO MY HOMIE ANGEL FOR MAKING THIS SHOW HAPPEN.
> 1. UNIDOS C.C.
> 2. PEGASUS
> 3. KLIQUE C.C.
> ...












Thanx Mr. Paparazzi :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 4 guests)
> 
> BIG LOUU+:wave:







Sup Louu. See u in a couple of days.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Sup Louu. See u in a couple of days.... :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

RED BULL IS NOT WORKING FOR THE WINGS I'LL STILL BE THERE


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> RED BULL IS NOT WORKING FOR THE WINGS I'LL STILL BE THERE


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

Sir Lexxx 
RICHIE'S 59


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_Only 3 days away until this bad ass show happens.
_


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

IT'S GOING DOWN!!! TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE ANGEL FOR PUTTING THIS SHOW TOGETHER. ..


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## joker75 (Jun 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_T T M F T..... for the 2014 59/60 Chevy WingFest in Downey Ca. @ Bob's Big Boy._


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Tgif.... 2 more dayz


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down this Sunday....:run::run:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

*2 days left....ROLL CALL ON SOME OF THE SICK LINE UP OF CAR CLUBS THAT WILL BE ATTENDING THE 2014 59/60 WINGFEST THIS SUNDAY MAY 18TH A SHOW THAT WILL GO DOWN IN HISTORY. MAJOR SHOUT OUT TO MY HOMIE ANGEL FOR MAKING THIS SHOW HAPPEN.
1. UNIDOS C.C.
2. PEGASUS
3. KLIQUE C.C.
4. SOUTHSIDE C.C.
5. PREMIER C.C.
6. CHEVROLET C.C.
7. MAJESTICS C.C.
8. NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
9. STYLISTICS SO.LA. C.C.
10. WAY OF LIFE C.C.
11. MEMBERS ONLY C.C.
12. L.A. TIMES C.C.
13. CITY LIFE C.C. 
14. CLASSIC LOWRIDERS C.C.
15. IMPALAS C.C.
16. TRAFFIC C.C. 
17. NORCAL RIDAHZC.C.
18. PADRINOS C.C.
19. 408 RYDERS C.C.
20. INDIVIDUALS C.C.
21. MR. CARTOON
22. JOHN aka @SPARKIE440
23. JR. out of VENTURA "BLACK KAT"
24. ANTHONY out of VENTURA with 2 of his 59 Impala
25. 2 59 RAGS FROM ONTARIO
26. @SOCALRPM 59 PEDAL CAR
27. BROWN PRIDE Orange County C.C.
28. OLDIES C.C.
29. STRAIGHT GAME C.C.
30. ULTIMATE RIDERS C.C.
31. KENFOLKS C.C.
32. RITCHIE AKA EL CALLEJERO
SHOUT OUT TO ALL THESE FELLOW 59/60 RIDERS WHO WILL BE IN FULL ATTENDANCE @ Bob's Big Boy in Downey Ca. on May 18th 2014.
*


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

T T M F T ! ! !


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

Sir Lexxx said:


> T T M F T ! ! !


X60 To The Top


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup:




:h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

JOHN818 said:


> IT'S GOING DOWN!!! TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE ANGEL FOR PUTTING THIS SHOW TOGETHER. ..




Thanx BALLER... :wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bird said:


> ttt






Thanx for coming thru today.. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

joker75 said:


> ttt





Sup perro :wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _T T M F T..... for the 2014 59/60 Chevy WingFest in Downey Ca. @ Bob's Big Boy._






X5960!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

ncridahz said:


> Tgif.... 2 more dayz



See u soon homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's going down this Sunday....:run::run:




See u there Mike The Cholo DJ... :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> *2 days left....ROLL CALL ON SOME OF THE SICK LINE UP OF CAR CLUBS THAT WILL BE ATTENDING THE 2014 59/60 WINGFEST THIS SUNDAY MAY 18TH A SHOW THAT WILL GO DOWN IN HISTORY. MAJOR SHOUT OUT TO MY HOMIE ANGEL FOR MAKING THIS SHOW HAPPEN.
> 1. UNIDOS C.C.
> 2. PEGASUS
> 3. KLIQUE C.C.
> ...





Sir Lexxx said:


> T T M F T ! ! !






Thanx Mr. Paparazzi :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> X60 To The Top


See u Sunday :save:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _Only 3 days away until this bad ass show happens.
> _


:thumbsup:


----------



## leon1959 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

GOOD LUCK ON THE SHOW SUNDAY I HOPE ITS A BIG TURN OUT AND TO ALL THE HOMIES DRIVE SAFE:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> See u there Mike The Cholo DJ... :thumbsup:



I'm djing in Lemoore tomorrow and Downey on Sunday......gonna be in a funked up mood.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :thumbsup:





:biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

leon1959 said:


> ttt





Thanx for the bump :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

thelou said:


> GOOD LUCK ON THE SHOW SUNDAY I HOPE ITS A BIG TURN OUT AND TO ALL THE HOMIES DRIVE SAFE:thumbsup:



Thanx. :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'm djing in Lemoore tomorrow and Downey on Sunday......gonna be in a funked up mood.





U will be ok. :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bump TTT. See you in 2 days,


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> Bump TTT. See you in 2 days,




U got it. Thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

:420:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> :420:


:thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

one more day.....


----------



## angel dust 59 (Apr 20, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## 67 BRUTA (Dec 30, 2013)

ADRIAN GARCIA BY WAY OF SANTA BARBARA WILL BE THERE !!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

67 BRUTA said:


> View attachment 1232682
> ADRIAN GARCIA BY WAY OF SANTA BARBARA WILL BE THERE !!!!!










:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just finished up at The Tachi Palace in Lemoore, tired as hell. My wife will drive home, I will sleep, and hopefully be ready to go in the morning. See you all there.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> one more day.....





hno:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

angel dust 59 said:


> TTMFT





Thanx. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

67 BRUTA said:


> View attachment 1232682
> ADRIAN GARCIA BY WAY OF SANTA BARBARA WILL BE THERE !!!!!





Thanx. See u there. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Just finished up at The Tachi Palace in Lemoore, tired as hell. My wife will drive home, I will sleep, and hopefully be ready to go in the morning. See you all there.






:biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

See everyone in a couple of hours.... :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> See everyone in a couple of hours.... :wave:


:yes:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Lol...Can't wait


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

I

will be there!


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

enjoy WING FEST!!!


take lots of pics for the out of towners!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sum pics I took at wings fest


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lots of rags at wings fest


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

IMPALAS modesto chapter :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

pics dont do this 59 rag any justice this is car is SICK in person :worship: :worship: :worship: TRAFFIC CC 

ILL POST MORE PICS OF IT LATER


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

SWEET RIDE LOVED THE COLOR ON IT uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

JUST BEAUTIFUL  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship::worship:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THATS IT FOR NOW ILL POST SUM MORE LATER NEED TO UPLOAD THE REST OF THE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Great show, nice turn out. See you next year.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

GREAT SHOW ANGEL WE HAD A GREAT TIME:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

One sick ride


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Dk if I posted this yet lol.....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Og 60 impala with a six banger in it


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Clean ass 60


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

KLIQUE cc


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

59 in the works busting out soon lol....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

The mans car who made WINGS FEST a hit angels 60 impala


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sum pedal cars


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

With a six banger


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sick 59


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Pair of og 60s


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THATS IT FELLAS HOPE U ENJOYED ALL THE PICS UNTIL NXT TIME


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

thanks for the pics!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Man, 59/60 heaven.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


>


Thanks for the picture s


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

Good pics bigdogg323, Looks like angelisticsola5960 put a good show together! Alot of nice winged rides!


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

badass!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

That show look koo as hell to be at. Very clean ass cars. Just beautiful....all I can say.


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_Wow love this picture que VIVA los 59/60 Chevy Wings all day everyday.
_











_Ready for next year.... Padrinos C.C. had a blast. Shout to Traffic C.C.(Anthony) and Individuals C.C. (LuckY) for also taking a win as well. Big props to the S.I.C. production for the hard work on judging all these gorgeous 59/60 Chevy.
_


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _Wow love this picture que VIVA los 59/60 Chevy Wings all day everyday.
> _
> 
> 
> ...


I had a blast it was good turn out nice talking to everybody out there, can't wait till next year big props to Angel for putting this together and everybody who attended


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

JUIC'D64 said:


> I had a blast it was good turn out nice talking to everybody out there, can't wait till next year big props to Angel for putting this together and everybody who attended


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _Wow love this picture que VIVA los 59/60 Chevy Wings all day everyday.
> _
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Lexx!! Alot of quality top notch rides there!! Congrats on your win bro!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

this was a really good show, good job angelsistic all the top rides I follow on here were there. I took a bunch of pictures that are uploading ill post in about an hour. but hope this turns out to be an every year thing, mine didn't make it this year I was pressed for time but will definitely make it next year. again great show good job angel


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> KLIQUE OXC


:thumbsup:


----------



## joker75 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Great pics gallo59 :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

met walt from walts customs in Arizona and ciadella interiors, real cool guy we will be doing business soon I got some jobs lined up










anyone need original interior kits hit up walt from ciadella theyre kits are the best 




























show was excellent, as you can see it was all top rides. hope it happens every year ill have mine ready for the next


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks big dog, a lot of them are up close pics of interiors because I do interiors and I was very impressed at what I saw, and other pictures are paint up close because im also trying to get down paint patterns and flake


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

you know what I realized, unless I missed one, but nobody had the 59/60 chevy stainless visor. Is it that its that rare or just not worth the 1600-2000 they ask for them?


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_HAD A WONDERFUL TIME AT THE 2014 "59/60" CHEVY WINGFEST THANKS TO HOMIE ANGEL FOR THE HOSPITALITY. YOU CAN COUNT ON PADRINOS C.C. TO BE THERE EVERY YEAR. SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE WINNERS AND THE HOMIE'S FROM SIC PRODUCTION FOR THEIR HARD WORK ON JUDGING ALL THESE AWESOME CARS. ANYWAYS HERE IS A VIDEO CLIP I MADE FROM THE SHOW SO ANYYONE WHO DIDN'T MAKE IT HERE'S A BEHIND THE SCENE OF WHAT YOU MISSED OUT ON ._


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Wanna thank everyone that came out this past Sunday with a car or without a car. Wanna thank all the media as well. I've never seen so many cameras out in a show. The show was a success. As a lot of you know this was my first time trying this out on throwing a show and from what I saw and heard it was a success. I definitely will be doing this show again next year. I will be looking and already started looking for a bigger location as of yesterday. Yes I threw this show by myself but had a lil help from friends and family. Wanna thank all my NorCal friends and SoCal friends for your support. I did not walk around taking pics of cars because I was more busy greeting everyone thanking and introducing myself . Hope everyone that took pics can post them up for me. Thanx bigdogg323 , Gallo59 and of course my good friend sirlexxx for posting up the pics and sirlexxx for making that YouTube video. Any positive or negative feedback is much appreciated. After all no one's perfect. U can get a hold of me at 1(310)490-8491.
Thanx once again Angel AKA Angelistic..


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Angel Thank u homes for putting such a firme show together! This show was the reason that pushed me to get my wagon on the road. I'm a teacher, college student and a brand new dad with not very much spare time on my hands. But I did what I had to do with my homies to get it there. We worked on it until 12:30 am on Saturday night to make sure we would have a safe ride there . I only slept for 45 mins that night. I know my wagon looks no where near the beautiful showcars that were there but she's mine and eventually she'll get there or at least close. When I saw those awards I was like Dam it would be super bad to get one of those . That combo is the whole reason behind my Instagram name bigboy59. Bob's was the first restaurant I went to as a kid here in Oxnard and I've had a big thing for it ever since. I fell in love with a black all og 59 hardtop when I was 10 at a car show in Thousand Oaks. Hence the namebigboy59. So when I got that 1 st place og wagon award I was happy to say the least. I know there was no other competition in my category but im still very proud that all of the hard work me and my homies put into getting my ride there paid off and put me in a position to get it. Gracias Angel again and I'll see u next year. I'm including a pic of me and my homies Danny and Angel that helped me get my ride together right after I got the award from you and as you can see I'm burned and exhausted but happy ashell... :biggrin:




I got this text last night and thought I would share with everyone. I did ask him permission first. Thanx Randy Osuna... :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

youre welcome angel, my pictures didn't do it justice you should be proud you put together an excellent show. quantity and QUALITY, I felt like I was at the grand national roadster show but only wing cars I can imagine how hard it was for the judges. and that's what I wanted to hear, it will be on every year. I missed this one needed a few more weeks to have my 59 ready but for sure will be ready for next year. I had a really cool display for it too, I don't want to say on here what it is and what I had but when you plan it next year get with me and instead we can use it as a exhibit/showcase/showroom type thing when people are walking in to the show id have to show you but youre going to like it you have to see it. and congradulations to all the winners, ive never seen so many excellent quality show cars you guys put in some real work and love into your rides. again thanks for putting on such a great show angel


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

ok I was there when it happened, it was hot sunday and this girl walking around almost passed out from the heat but lucky enough there were some guys there to help her lay down and watched her to make sure she was ok, you can see they surrounded her and had a prayer circle they were all worried but she turned out to be ok she was back her feet


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

GALLO 59 said:


> youre welcome angel, my pictures didn't do it justice you should be proud you put together an excellent show. quantity and QUALITY, I felt like I was at the grand national roadster show but only wing cars I can imagine how hard it was for the judges. and that's what I wanted to hear, it will be on every year. I missed this one needed a few more weeks to have my 59 ready but for sure will be ready for next year. I had a really cool display for it too, I don't want to say on here what it is and what I had but when you plan it next year get with me and instead we can use it as a exhibit/showcase/showroom type thing when people are walking in to the show id have to show you but youre going to like it you have to see it. and congradulations to all the winners, ive never seen so many excellent quality show cars you guys put in some real work and love into your rides. again thanks for putting on such a great show angel





Thanx once again :h5:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

SOME PICS FROM SUNDAYS WINGFEST


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Hey Angel Thank u homes for putting such a firme show together! This show was the reason that pushed me to get my wagon on the road. I'm a teacher, college student and a brand new dad with not very much spare time on my hands. But I did what I had to do with my homies to get it there. We worked on it until 12:30 am on Saturday night to make sure we would have a safe ride there . I only slept for 45 mins that night. I know my wagon looks no where near the beautiful showcars that were there but she's mine and eventually she'll get there or at least close. When I saw those awards I was like Dam it would be super bad to get one of those . That combo is the whole reason behind my Instagram name bigboy59. Bob's was the first restaurant I went to as a kid here in Oxnard and I've had a big thing for it ever since. I fell in love with a black all og 59 hardtop when I was 10 at a car show in Thousand Oaks. Hence the namebigboy59. So when I got that 1 st place og wagon award I was happy to say the least. I know there was no other competition in my category but im still very proud that all of the hard work me and my homies put into getting my ride there paid off and put me in a position to get it. Gracias Angel again and I'll see u next year. I'm including a pic of me and my homies Danny and Angel that helped me get my ride together right after I got the award from you and as you can see I'm burned and exhausted but happy ashell... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?? I know what he means and exactly where he's coming from!! That's what it's all about! Thank you Angel and familia for all the hard work for this, and thank you to all the riders that showed up with each and everyone of those rides.. Thank you to all of the people that showed mad luv, I enjoy meeting, talking and hanging with everyone of you! .. that's what it's all about! imo..


----------



## 83MCinBmore (Jun 14, 2011)

More pics from 1st Annual Wingfest


----------



## 83MCinBmore (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## 83MCinBmore (Jun 14, 2011)

Definately was a good time...Gonna do it again next year!!!


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Special thanks to Angel and the Wing Fest crew for putting on a very nice car show me and the family had a blast long weekend but worth every minute can't wait for next year..... Bob's Big Boy was off the hook.... 2 fingers


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

83MCinBmore said:


> Definately was a good time...Gonna do it again next year!!!





Thanx. And thank you for coming out all the way from Baltimore Maryland. Tell Tony y said Wattup and to the rest of the Urban Legends CC. Hopefully I can go out there soon... :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

ncridahz said:


> Special thanks to Angel and the Wing Fest crew for putting on a very nice car show me and the family had a blast long weekend but worth every minute can't wait for next year..... Bob's Big Boy was off the hook.... 2 fingers




Thank you Leland for your support :thumbsup:


----------



## 1960MIDNIGHTLOVE (May 20, 2014)

*WING FEST 59/60*

Chevy Wing Fest Best Time Meeting New People And Representing Oldies Car Club VALLE COACHELLA


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

NICE CAR:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

1960MIDNIGHTLOVE said:


> Chevy Wing Fest Best Time Meeting New People And Representing Oldies Car Club VALLE COACHELLA






Thanx for coming out and representing Oldies Car Club Valle De Coachella to the fullest!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> NICE CAR:thumbsup:





Indeed it is :biggrin:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T for a bad ass show :h5: I had good time hanging and meeting new people. Cant wait for next year. Thanks Angel for everything :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

S.J convrt59 said:


> T.T.T for a bad ass show :h5: I had good time hanging and meeting new people. Cant wait for next year. Thanks Angel for everything :thumbsup::thumbsup:



Thanx and thank you and IMPALAS CAR CLUB for coming down. :worship:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

To all the WingFest Fanatics. I'm still recovering and at the same time very excited in organizing next year's WingFest. I'm really looking for an input without offending anybody. Because of the high demand on 58 owners wanting to participate the WingFest and a high percentage of people telling me the 58's have small wings, How about adding the 58's to Next year's WingFest?? With all due respect I would like everyone's input. Let's keep this simple with just a Yes or No.... And please no smart ass remarks or negative comments . Thank you. Angel AKA Angelistic....


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

I think that would be a badass idea to have 58s join but i think it would be cool to have the 59s organized all next to eachother, the 60s next to eachother and the 58s next to eachother, i think that would also make for some real nice photos also. Just my opinion. hopefully my rag 59 will be ready for your next one, :thumbsup:


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Angel for having us at your show. We a great time. You did a good job. Hopefully next year Bobs big boy can fix up that venue. Tell them to plant some trees. That sun had no mercy on me. lol


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

THAT WAS ONE BAD AZZ SHOW!
Bajito c.c. had a good time. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

MILGON said:


> Thanks Angel for having us at your show. We a great time. You did a good job. Hopefully next year Bobs big boy can fix up that venue. Tell them to plant some trees. That sun had no mercy on me. lol




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bajito OG said:


> THAT WAS ONE BAD AZZ SHOW!
> Bajito c.c. had a good time. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





Thank you for coming down. Hope to see u next year :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

EastLosRider said:


> I think that would be a badass idea to have 58s join but i think it would be cool to have the 59s organized all next to eachother, the 60s next to eachother and the 58s next to eachother, i think that would also make for some real nice photos also. Just my opinion. hopefully my rag 59 will be ready for your next one, :thumbsup:




:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> To all the WingFest Fanatics. I'm still recovering and at the same time very excited in organizing next year's WingFest. I'm really looking for an input without offending anybody. Because of the high demand on 58 owners wanting to participate the WingFest and a high percentage of people telling me the 58's have small wings, How about adding the 58's to Next year's WingFest?? With all due respect I would like everyone's input. Let's keep this simple with just a Yes or No.... And please no smart ass remarks or negative comments . Thank you. Angel AKA Angelistic....






First of all I wanna thank everyone for your input and keeping it simple but as much as I'm excited on organizing the next event I think I'm jumping the gun due to lack of space. Therefore as of now I'm keeping it as 59/60 Chevy Wing Fest and 57/58 Chevy Fest. There's still enough time on looking for an affordable large facility but as for now we will keep it like this. As of the 57/58 Chevy Fest the date will be next year June 28, 2015 at Bob's Big Boy Broiler in the city of Downey. Same spot the 59/60 Chevy Wing Fest took place..


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Does anyone have an extra 2014 XL wing fest T-shirt for sale? Pm me if so. Thanks!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

57chevyguy said:


> Does anyone have an extra 2014 XL wing fest T-shirt for sale? Pm me if so. Thanks!




Check your PM.. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Anyone else that would like to order a t-shirt hit me up at (310)490-8491. I'm gonna be making more. Please forgive me for those that were not able to purchase one the day of show. Didn't think all 8 dozens were going to sell. They sold out completely... Thanx.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Anyone else that would like to order a t-shirt hit me up at (310)490-8491. I'm gonna be making more. Please forgive me for those that were not able to purchase one the day of show. Didn't think all 8 dozens were going to sell. They sold out completely... Thanx.


THINK OF THE GORDITOS TOO


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> _HAD A WONDERFUL TIME AT THE 2014 "59/60" CHEVY WINGFEST THANKS TO HOMIE ANGEL FOR THE HOSPITALITY. YOU CAN COUNT ON PADRINOS C.C. TO BE THERE EVERY YEAR. SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE WINNERS AND THE HOMIE'S FROM SIC PRODUCTION FOR THEIR HARD WORK ON JUDGING ALL THESE AWESOME CARS. ANYWAYS HERE IS A VIDEO CLIP I MADE FROM THE SHOW SO ANYYONE WHO DIDN'T MAKE IT HERE'S A BEHIND THE SCENE OF WHAT YOU MISSED OUT ON ._


 *Really enjoyed looking at the video and the pics. BADASS!!!!!!! I hate that I missed this years but I hope I will be able to make next years.. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

Angel I see your show was a success.. Wish I could of been there bruh. I know this is a late notice but can you still get your hands on some of them T-Shirts..


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

My photo contributions..


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/CandiesChrome-Beauties/166000153603940?ref_type=bookmark


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Impalas 4ever said:


> My photo contributions..
> 
> View attachment 1285490
> View attachment 1285498
> ...








Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Impalas 4ever said:


> View attachment 1285570
> View attachment 1285578
> View attachment 1285586
> View attachment 1285594
> ...







Thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Impalas 4ever said:


> View attachment 1285650
> View attachment 1285658
> View attachment 1285666
> View attachment 1285674
> ...








Thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Impalas 4ever said:


> View attachment 1285738
> View attachment 1285746
> View attachment 1285754
> View attachment 1285762
> ...








Thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Impalas 4ever said:


> View attachment 1285818
> View attachment 1285826
> View attachment 1285834
> View attachment 1285842
> ...







Thanx:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Impalas 4ever said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/CandiesChrome-Beauties/166000153603940?ref_type=bookmark
> 
> View attachment 1285898
> View attachment 1285906






Thanx that's a nice selfie :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for making this great event happen..to see so many Chevy Wings in one place was awesome...sexiest body styles ever made! Looking forward to next years '57 & '58 Fest and '59 & '60 Chevy Wing Fest. Much Respect!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

ANDAS DE COQUETA


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Impalas 4ever said:


> Thanks for making this great event happen..to see so many Chevy Wings in one place was awesome...sexiest body styles ever made! Looking forward to next years '57 & '58 Fest and '59 & '60 Chevy Wing Fest. Much Respect!
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/








Thanx see u then.... :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> ANDAS DE COQUETA





Me pegastes lo coqueta... ?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Impalas 4ever said:


> View attachment 1297178
> View attachment 1297186
> View attachment 1297194
> View attachment 1297202
> ...






:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Impalas 4ever said:


> View attachment 1297258
> View attachment 1297266
> View attachment 1297274
> View attachment 1297282
> ...









:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Impalas 4ever said:


> View attachment 1297338
> View attachment 1297346
> View attachment 1297354
> View attachment 1297362












Thanx for the pics :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:roflmao:


angelisticsola5960 said:


> Me pegastes lo coqueta... 


:roflmao:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:






No funny :angry:


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## imp58-64 (Oct 7, 2006)

so many bad ass cars awesome show to go too I hope they have another one next year.


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

They have to, cause I'm bringing mines an its ON...lol


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Soultrain said:


> BUMP



Sup Fam. Thanx for the bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

imp58-64 said:


> so many bad ass cars awesome show to go too I hope they have another one next year.





:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

rlowrod said:


> They have to, cause I'm bringing mines an its ON...lol






:biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Angel is there a date yet for 2015


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

ncridahz said:


> Angel is there a date yet for 2015






Yes sir. May 17, 2015 is the date for the next Wing Fest.....


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Bump T.T.T


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Yes sir. May 17, 2015 is the date for the next Wing Fest.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i gotta make it to this next year


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Skim said:


> i gotta make it to this next year





:h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

1959 Chevrolet Impala Convertible dealer poster for sale NO RESERVE!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12161608394...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_730wt_1120


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTT my 59 will be at this next one


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)




----------

